# Could you ID this please?



## tommyr (Feb 18, 2005)

I bought 2 of these today and I wonder if anyone could ID it for me? My guess is it's one of the Anubias group but I'm not sure. They have long offshoots that have baby plants on them kind of like a spider plant does. 

Any help appreciated!

Tom


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Its an Echinodorus species, swordplant. It looks to be emersed growth so don't be suprised if the leaves slowly die and others with different shape replace them.


----------



## tommyr (Feb 18, 2005)

dennis said:


> Its an Echinodorus species, swordplant. It looks to be emersed growth so don't be suprised if the leaves slowly die and others with different shape replace them.


Thanks for replying Dennis! Why does that happen?

Tom


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It happens because most of the plants we grow in aquariums are able to grow either emersed or submersed. Most are from areas that periodically flood. 

Emersed growth is stiffer and can support itself. The leaves produced there have a waxy covering that keeps the plant from drying out. 

Submersed growth is, naturally, geared towards life under water. The plant now relies on the water for support, and the leaves can take in nutrients directly from the water, as opposed to only from their roots while emersed. 

Many of the plants we buy are grown out of water because they can be grown faster that way and without algae and so on. In addition, it's easier for a new plant to adapt to a new tank starting from emersed growth than  from submersed growth.


----------



## Tiptoptank (Mar 28, 2005)

Looks like a anubias of sorts.

http://www.aquariumplants.com/cgi-bin/cart/an607.html
http://www.aquariumplants.com/cgi-bin/cart/an620.html
http://www.aquariumplants.com/cgi-bin/cart/an604.html


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Definitely not an Anubias species. The flower stalk off of the main plant are a dead giveaway. Most likely Echindorus amazonicus by the shapes of the leaves.

Texex94


----------

